# Byrdhouse Compressor



## music6000 (May 22, 2019)

A cool compressor with 3 shades of colour, Dark, Normal & Bright.
Mods : Intersil CA3080E (NTE996).
            Battery Clip & Stereo Input Jack.


----------



## ThinAir (May 29, 2019)

I really dig your design aesthetic and branding.


----------



## Iago (Jun 2, 2019)

Loved the name!


----------



## fig (Mar 20, 2021)

beauty!


----------

